# Saudi Arabia "archeology and technology"



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Madain Salah

Qasr Farid, an enormous tomb carved out of a single piece of rock

























​*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Al-Ulla


Tombs cut into cliff face



















*​


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Wonderful Reda, you should write a small description of the place, its beautiful.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Mecca


















*​


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

My word...Mekkah is simply stunning... the K'aaba is beautiful!


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

wowo kaaba looks so beautiful...........
but unfortunately many archeological sites are destroyed by saudi government.


----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

Amazing.... :ancient: .... :bow:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*KHAYBAR*​
~Free tour to the forbidden land of Arabia~​
Khaybar The *(kh)* pronounced as the Russian Kh.

*History*

An old city well known through the old history. Khaybar means Fort in old 
Simitic language. 










Old Suq in Khybar.










Old Khaybar dam (It was supposedly built by the Queen of Sheba)


First people lived in Khybar were The Old Arab (*Al Arab Al Baeedah*) called (*Al 
Amaleeq*) in English (The giant), Khaybar was taken by the *Babylon* at the 
*King Nabuned * (555-539) BC as its other sister cities in the East (Tima), and 
(Dedan) those cities are located in Northern Saudi Arabia near Medina. 
Khybar was mentioned in the *Assyrian * book as (Khabra). 

*Jewish * invade Khybar and took out Khybar from the *Amaleeq * people and lived 
in the city and around the city like Madina.










After the *Romans * entered Palestine/ Israel, *Jewish * people emigrated around 
the world and a huge wave emigrated to *Hijaz * spicily to Khybar. 122-270 AC.

At the prophet *Muhammad*(PBUH) time, after (Al Ahzaab Battle), He sent an 
army to Khaybar after He suspended that they betrayed Him. After He made 
sure they were planning to kill Him, he took Khaybar from the Jewish. Some 
of the *Jewish * became *Muslims * and melted with the people, some emigrated 
to the North. After that Khaybar became an *Islamic * land.










*Ottomans * (Turks) ruled Hijaz region for centuries and later the *Saud* family 
(from *Najd * in Central Arabia ) army took *Hijaz * under their rules winning a 
wealth. 

*Forts*

*Al Saab * (The Hard) Where the Jewish people used to store food and treasury

*Baza Rawan* Fort










The next 2 forts were the last 2 forts the *Jewish * people immunized at after 
they run from other forts.

*Wateeh* Fort









*Salalim* Fort









There are a lot of forts in the city cant write about them all here are some 
more:










*Qumos* Fort










*Ubai* Fort










*Some pictures form Khybar and its sister city Tema*

It is about 2500 years old. The town of *Taima * is mentioned in the *Bible*. It 
is called "*Tema*" 

[Isa 21:14.7] The inhabitants of the land of Tema brought water to him that 
was thirsty, they prevented with their bread him that fled.











*Geographic facts*

The land in Khaybar is made of dry volcanic lava since abysmal geological 
time. The land of *Hijaz * was a very active volcanic land and you can observe 
the impact now when ever you walk in that aria.










Dry lava in Khaybar










Close to Madina (*Wahba Crater*)

A dead volcano. The geologists said a growing volcano hit a body of water, 
ended up with this big hole in the ground. It is about a mile wide. 






























































Volcanoes and lava fields.









One of the grotto in Khaybar that continues to 2000 m straight!









Volcano crevice of (*Qadir*)



















Stone age drawing


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a few weeks ago I saw in history chanel something abouth that tombs in Madain Salah they are Nabataean like Petra in Jordan :yes: that ones are amazing too, very well preserve...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

A fascinating place, but it's stupid that you can only travel the country in a group as a western tourist and aren't allowed to visit the mosque in Mecca as a non-muslim.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Beautiful natural structures and a very interesting temple in the first post. Hopefully it will remain until the country is accessible for Western people. Nowadays Saudi Arabia is the least place (after Iraq and Afghanistan) i want to visit. I'd like to keep my head.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Gosh, it's such a shame. Saudi Arabia is a magnificent, modern county with amazing road networks, and some religous history...

Too bad people like me can't visit Mecca.....

What would happen if you are a non-Muslim and caught it Mecca??

Would the sharia police hold you for awhile and release you back to your country?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

From Wikipedia:










Non-Muslims are not permitted to enter Mecca, with the only exceptions being journalists and non-Muslim blood relatives.

Road blocks are stationed along roads leading to the city, with officials conducting occasional random checks to confirm that intending visitors are legitimate pilgrims and in possession of the required documentation. While one of the purpose of these checks is to ensure that the visitor is, in fact, a Muslim, they also serve to prevent illegal immigrants including guest workers whose visas have expired or who have not attained the extra permit required to perform the pilgrimage. As one might expect, the existence of cities closed to non-Muslims and the mystery of the Hajj aroused intense curiosity in European travellers. A number of them disguised themselves as Muslims and entered the city of Mecca and then the Kaaba to experience the Hajj for themselves. The most famous account of a foreigner's journey to Mecca is A Personal Narrative of a Pilgrimage to Mecca and Al-Madina, written by Sir Richard Francis Burton. Burton traveled as a Qadiri Sufi from Afghanistan; his name, as he signed it in Arabic below his frontpiece portrait for "The Jew, The Gypsy and al-Islam," was al-Hajj 'Abdullah

The second caliph, Umar, is believed by many Sunni Muslims to have expelled non-Muslims from the Hejaz (Western part of Arabia). Non-Muslims were not to visit nor to live in the holy land. There is much evidence against this claim, at least so far as it relates to the early centuries of the Islamic empire, but it is well documented that by the 18th and 19th centuries, there were small colonies of merchants in various port and trading cities as well as communities of Yemeni Jews. The prohibition was not so much imposed by the authorities as enforced by rioting crowds and was most strictly enforced with regard to the Hejaz, and the Islamic holy cities of Mecca and Medina.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* The Black Stone & Kaaba*





















http://whc.unesco.org/fr/listesindicatives/5084/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

This is the view from the roof of the media centre at Arafat near Mecca on the second day of Hajj, known as Y'uam al Arafat. As far as the eye can see thousands upon thousands of people made their way to the valley of Arafat from sunrise until sunset to say prayers and feel closer to God.


----------

